# Breeding different bloodlines



## leundra601 (May 28, 2009)

I have a Watchdog/Gaff/York/Rowdytown/Woods male and I'm thinking about taking him to my Grayline/Ruffian/Hemphill female. Anyone out there got any ideas on what the pups will turn out like? I'm kinda experimenting with this breeding. I personally think this will be an outstanding one. I know it's scatterbred like all get out, but all in all it should be a great one.


----------



## Rock Creek Kennels (Oct 25, 2006)

It all depends on each individual dog and what they have achieved. You should know before hand what type of dogs will be produced. You should never "experiment" with a breeding. As a breeder, you should always strive to produce above par dogs.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

no one will be able to answer this because the pedigree is so scattered... This particular breeding will be like reaching in a bag for your raffle ticket... what makes you think this will be a great breeding if you're not sure what you'll produce? You need to be doing breedings that will be somewhat predictable.... i say somewhat, because once in a while a bitch throws a wild card if the pedigree is strong.


----------



## athena08 (Sep 16, 2008)

I would have to agree with above posts. You should not breed unless you know what your pups should for the most part come out like. If you did your reserch when getting the pups you woulda asked or possibly seen grandparents and obviously parents. Then you see the litter they came from. I personnally "unless we are talking about colby or a couple other people i know" like to see a couple breedings from a kennel and thier paperwork to see how the dogs are turning out to see if it is going to be worth the money i will be paying for a male or female i plan on breeding. I wish you good luck and hope when you do breed that they turn out great.


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

> no one will be able to answer this because the pedigree is so scattered


That pretty much says it all.


----------



## leundra601 (May 28, 2009)

*Thanks*

I wanted to thank everyone for the posts. I know all about both of the dogs pedigrees. A lot of great dogs. We'll see what happens. I'll be sure to post pics of the pups.


----------

